# Questions about some interesting places to go.



## merlinman (Oct 5, 2006)

I am flying into Bismarck late on the 15th. Early on the 16th will head to a small town with very little shopping.

I would appreciate some suggestions:

A good place for price and selection to buy duck and pheasant loads in Bismarck.

A good grocery store that sells beer and has a good deli.

Places to go in the central and western central parts of the state for
local color, interesting food and history. For example I liked the Big Bison in Jamestown from years ago and I would enjoy the giant pheasant in Regent but it is too far. Same for the big pile of oilcans down there. I heard there was very large plastic ape in Harvey but it is now gone.

The best places for scenery and wildlife in the Badlands area. Teddy Roosevelt and elsewhere.

Is Medora worth an hours drive for dinner? We are from Maryland and have heard it is a very cool western town.

In the end it is about the culure and people of your state as it is the hunting.

Thank :beer: you.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

mm, a walk through of the ND Heritage Center by the Capital is always good. If you are interested in architecture you might want to visit one of the Catholic churches in Richardton, Straussburg, Hague or Lefore. I believe they were comissioned to the same architect, (maybe Mandan too) in the early 1900s.

If you are near Amidon there is neat place to eat there. Only one around. The cafe at New Liepzig used to be great for German food, probaly still is, and you could call ahead for the days menu. If you are on the east side of the river and south, swing by the cafe at Hague. Everything in there is cooked by the local ladies and one slice of the raisin cream pie will fill your calory demand for a day. Breakfast at the New Salem Cafe up by the interchange is always good. Get the red sausage patty.

If you go to Medora, the East River Road follows the Little Missouri south to Amidon. You would drive by Bullion Butte and the burning coal veins.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You can't buy beer in a grocery store here.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

merlinman,

My folks live out in Pasadena MD. I was out there this summer and went out on 'The' bay...beautiful place to visit!!!!!!!!

The place in Amidon is called "Georgia and the Owl". It looks like a rummage sale went wrong on the outside but the food is unbelievable!

I would also suggest the "Enchanted Highway" drive. Local steel artwork of mammoth size. Amazing to look at!

Hope you have a terrific time!


----------



## merlinman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you for all the great suggestions

How about near towns like McCluskey, Washburn, Fort Clark, Beulah, Grassy Butte and Watford City?

I am going to take a leisurely drive west on 200 as I make my way to the Badlands.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The only thing to eat up there is barb wire and rocks.  But the scenery is nice in a lonesome way. NW of McClusky is a range of hills called the Prophet Mtns. That road west is Grouse Counrty USA. Just south of Watford is the N unit of TRNP, a nice drive with elk and bison in the park. It's sort of the north end of the badlands. There is a wide space of cattle land on the route you have chosen.


----------

